# Mouse food



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was told in a pet shop not to feed the mice anything but complete rat food which coincidently is only available locally in their shop... For £3 for a tiny bag... Hmmm :whistling2:

What do you use?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

anything based on grains.

rabbit mix, pig breeder pellets, wild bird seed, oats from the horse food shop, dog terrier meal, complete dog food.

a mix of whatever you can get cheaply locally is fine.

mine do well on oats/rabbit food mixed together with the odd dog biscuit


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

pig nuts and guinea pig food,

cheers spencer............


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont pig pellets have the same ingredients as the rodent blocks commercial breeders use?


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> dont pig pellets have the same ingredients as the rodent blocks commercial breeders use?


when you say dont could you be a bit more clear, as i was advised to get these pig pellets of every one on here, and also when you say the comercial breeder blocks i take it there not good or something,

cheers spencer.............


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pig breeder pellets and the commercial rodent blocks have the same nutritional make up.

so you can feed your rodents on just pig pellets and they should do well on them, and they`re cheap too.

is that clearer?


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> pig breeder pellets and the commercial rodent blocks have the same nutritional make up.
> 
> so you can feed your rodents on just pig pellets and they should do well on them, and they`re cheap too.
> 
> is that clearer?


 :2thumb:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

I like the sound of the pig pellets, where can they be found?
Cheers chris


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

i have stop using pig pellets now because the mice get through it so quick , they knaw it all up and waste it all , then when you go to clean them out there tray is heavy and filld up to the top with pig pellet dust :whip: , anybody else have this problem ? i am now feeding mine dog biscuite and a scoop full on each tray has lasted them a week rather than 2 days like the pig pellets do and the trays also arnt full up with $hit now :2thumb:


atb tim


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

timc20xe said:


> i have stop using pig pellets now because the mice get through it so quick , they knaw it all up and waste it all , then when you go to clean them out there tray is heavy and filld up to the top with pig pellet dust :whip: , anybody else have this problem ? i am now feeding mine dog biscuite and a scoop full on each tray has lasted them a week rather than 2 days like the pig pellets do and the trays also arnt full up with $hit now :2thumb:
> 
> 
> atb tim


yes i get the build up did not realize it was waste pellet, what sort of dog buiscut are you useing?

cheers spencer.............


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I use pig pellets for my mice, I find dog food gives them the squits which is not good


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

spencerburgo said:


> yes i get the build up did not realize it was waste pellet, what sort of dog buiscut are you useing?
> 
> cheers spencer.............


 
just cheap stuff , its £9.70 for 15kg , the pig pellets it get come in a 25kg bag but its in the same size bag as the pig pellets are heavy , my mice will go through a bag of pig pellets in about a week (half of that gets wasted ) ive hardley used half a bag of dog buiscut this last week , and there is no build up in the trays :2thumb:

atb tim


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

timc20xe said:


> just cheap stuff , its £9.70 for 15kg , the pig pellets it get come in a 25kg bag but its in the same size bag as the pig pellets are heavy , my mice will go through a bag of pig pellets in about a week (half of that gets wasted ) ive hardley used half a bag of dog buiscut this last week , and there is no build up in the trays :2thumb:
> 
> atb tim


 
yep there is far less waste with dog food, I think I get mine for £6.00 a bag but I do buy 2 tonnes at a time :2thumb:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

timc20xe said:


> just cheap stuff , its £9.70 for 15kg , the pig pellets it get come in a 25kg bag but its in the same size bag as the pig pellets are heavy , my mice will go through a bag of pig pellets in about a week (half of that gets wasted ) ive hardley used half a bag of dog buiscut this last week , and there is no build up in the trays :2thumb:
> 
> atb tim


 do your mice get the shites?:lol2:

cheers spencer...........


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Wilkinsons do rat food for £1 (kilo bag) this is mixed with some wild bird seed and some nuts. This is put into the hoppers of the breeder cages and stays there like Kerplunk waiting for a nut or large seed to be moved and some falls out.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

spencerburgo said:


> do your mice get the shites?:lol2:
> 
> cheers spencer...........


 

cleand them out today all there $hit look normal and none of them had dirty bums :2thumb:


atb tim


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Tesco/Sainsburys basic complete dog food is one pound and a bit for 2.5 kg, that works well, no digestive upsets, but I wouldn't feed it exclusively, mine get fresh greens (dandelion is a particular favourite, and free), apples, anything left over in the kitchen, grains (barley - cheap at £6 for 20 kg but full of B vitamins - and budgie seed, the latter a particular fave again) and if you are breeding a lot, as feeder breeders are bound to do, the mice will need extra iron, calcium and protein, chicken bones (out of a roast chicken, not raw of course - Salmonella!) are a particular favourite with mine and are very good for iron and calcium. Scrambled eggs are also very very good for pregnant/nursing females.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

tinyfish said:


> Tesco/Sainsburys basic complete dog food is one pound and a bit for 2.5 kg, that works well, no digestive upsets, but I wouldn't feed it exclusively, mine get fresh greens (dandelion is a particular favourite, and free), apples, anything left over in the kitchen, grains (barley - cheap at £6 for 20 kg but full of B vitamins - and budgie seed, the latter a particular fave again) and if you are breeding a lot, as feeder breeders are bound to do, the mice will need extra iron, calcium and protein, chicken bones (out of a roast chicken, not raw of course - Salmonella!) are a particular favourite with mine and are very good for iron and calcium. Scrambled eggs are also very very good for pregnant/nursing females.


 
your mice get fed better than what i do !:lol2:

atb tim


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, but you have to think that what you put in your mice goes through into your snakes and the snakeys get the benefit.

mine seem to do better on the cheapo rabbit food at £6 a sack


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> yep, but you have to think that what you put in your mice goes through into your snakes and the snakeys get the benefit.
> 
> mine seem to do better on the cheapo rabbit food at £6 a sack


 

i cant feed mine any corn or oats or seed or anything small because it would just fall straight through the mesh into the trays ,

atb tim


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

tinyfish said:


> Tesco/Sainsburys basic complete dog food is one pound and a bit for 2.5 kg, that works well, no digestive upsets, but I wouldn't feed it exclusively, mine get fresh greens (dandelion is a particular favourite, and free), apples, anything left over in the kitchen, grains (barley - cheap at £6 for 20 kg but full of B vitamins - and budgie seed, the latter a particular fave again) and if you are breeding a lot, as feeder breeders are bound to do, the mice will need extra iron, calcium and protein, chicken bones (out of a roast chicken, not raw of course - Salmonella!) are a particular favourite with mine and are very good for iron and calcium. Scrambled eggs are also very very good for pregnant/nursing females.



Actually mine do get Budgie seed it gives them a nice shiny coat and they love it


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

so where do i find pig pellets?


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

try a farm suppliers


----------

